# Road Race Replica question...



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good evening guys, I'm considering placing an order with RRR......and I'm curious what the average shipping time is like. I plan on ordering several sets of wheels, and perhaps a couple of bodies (a '55 Chevy convertible kit and a #2013 Camaro racer body) and a hat.

Before I placed my order I figured I'd ask around and get some feedback on the expected shipping arrival times first.

Thanks, Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

took my order a month but i ordered cars in weird colors so they most likely had to make mine up to order but was very happy with the order when it came in


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Depending on the order, it will effect delivery. I've rec'd orders in less than two weeks and as long as a month. But I've never been disappointed with their products or service since I've been dealing with Phil and his gang. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I ordered stuff a long time ago. It came within a month. It was easy to spend alot. But don't just order a gift certificate as I think he charges the full fare to ship it. 

Does anyone know if RRR has ever been owned by anyone other than Phil?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

He charges all the cards on Monday if the order is placed by Friday and then begins filling orders. If everything you order is in stock it might go out that week and you should have it by the following Monday or Tuesday. At least this has been my experience and I have ordered from them 7 times. Great products.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> I ordered stuff a long time ago. It came within a month. It was easy to spend alot. But don't just order a gift certificate as I think he charges the full fare to ship it.
> 
> Does anyone know if RRR has ever been owned by anyone other than Phil?


 yes but I forget the guy's name. The name Joe Furuli comes to mind, but I think he's a separate caster, not affiliated with RRR...

lemme do some research...

ok, another name is coming up. Jim Stefaniak, but I'm still not sure...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for your info....... I'll be placing an order shortly with RRR. There's so much stuff to buy there....LOL


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Everytime I plan on ordering I spend about 2 weeks figuring out what to get. Then I reduce my list. Place my order and probably just after my order is shipped, i think of something else i should have ordered.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

You're correct the second time , Rick.

Jim Stefaniak began RRR and sold it to Phil Pignon.



NICK DANGER


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nick danger said:


> You're correct the second time , Rick.
> 
> Jim Stefaniak began RRR and sold it to Phil Pignon.
> 
> ...


 thanks. that was gonna bug me.  

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Always got my stuff from them within 2 weeks. Always been happy with them. Ordered everything from decals, wheels, stock car bodies, to 63 Fairlane replica bumpers.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I've had good luck myself with RRR except for once when I ordered a couple of stocker bodies that were warped. His wheel/tire combos are great looking and a good deal too. I knew Jim Stefaniack and talked to him just before he decided to sell. I Contemplated buying the business myself and called back only to find Phil had beat me to it. Jim told me the bodies and parts were pennies to make and sent me a huge bag of rejects. Also I have some one-off stuff Jim made. A great guy and personally, I still wish he was in business.
Cheers...


----------

